# MySQL denies access to data source - java.sql.SQLException



## rud (21. Jul 2005)

Ich versuche mit dem MySQL® Connector/J von meinem Java aus auf meine mySQL DB zuzugreiffen:
DBcon = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/tabelle", "user", "pass");

Dabei bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

java.sql.SQLException: Server configuration denies access to data source

und es spielt keine Rolle was ich für ein Tabellename, username oder passwort nehme es kommt immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung...

und der mySQL server ist gestartet und horcht auf den Port 3306!

kennt wer das Problem? muss ich beim mySQL server noch was konfigurieren oder wiso geht es nicht???

_L-ectron-X hat den Titel angepasst._


----------



## DP (21. Jul 2005)

kommste mit root auch nicht rein?! 

mal die rechte der user checken...


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

welches OS?

unter Debian klappt das manchmal nicht...


----------



## sisko78 (21. Jul 2005)

Vielleicht mal mit nem Programm wie phpmyadmin oder den bei mysql mitgelieferten Tools probieren, um sicher zu gehen, dass die Verbindung zustandekommt.


----------



## DP (21. Jul 2005)

sisko78 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> um sicher zu gehen, dass die Verbindung zustandekommt.



dann würde er keine access denied meldung bekommen


----------



## Bert Brenner (21. Jul 2005)

Dir sollte aber auch bewusst sein das du nicht einen Tabellennamen bei getConnection angibst sondern einen Datenbanknamen.


----------



## DP (21. Jul 2005)

Bert Brenner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dir sollte aber auch bewusst sein das du nicht einen Tabellennamen bei getConnection angibst sondern einen Datenbanknamen.



genau - da wird der  hund begraben sein


----------



## rud (21. Jul 2005)

ups ja natürlich ist das ein datenbankname, aber wie gesagt das hat keinen einfluss auf die Fehlermeldung...

Ja ich benutze Debian und mit PHP und dem phpmyadmin funktioniert die Datenbankverbindung. Es liegt am Java....


----------



## Dukel (21. Jul 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bert Brenner hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tabellen gibt man nicht bei der Connection sondern beim Sql Query an.


----------



## DP (21. Jul 2005)

Dukel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DP hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was sagst du mir das


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

> If MySQL has been started with the "--skip-networking" option set (the Debian Linux package of MySQL server does this for example), you need to comment it out in the file /etc/mysql/my.cnf or /etc/my.cnf. Of course your my.cnf file might also exist in the "data" directory of your MySQL server, or anywhere else (depending on how MySQL was compiled for your system). Binaries created by MySQL AB always look in /etc/my.cnf and [datadir]/my.cnf. If your MySQL server has been firewalled, you will need to have the firewall configured to allow TCP/IP connections from the host where your Java code is running to the MySQL server on the port that MySQL is listening to (by default, 3306).


http://dev.mysql.com/doc/connector/j/en/cj-faq.html


----------



## rud (22. Jul 2005)

Es funktioniert nun, ich musste nur den neuesten JDBC Connector von www.mysql.com herunterladen...

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe!


----------



## Dukel (22. Jul 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dukel hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte die Aussagen erweitern und zwar, wo man die Tabellen angibt.


----------



## Bert Brenner (22. Jul 2005)

Dukel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DP hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde ihr zitiert zu viel. (Gleich ist Wochenende)


----------



## Dukel (23. Jul 2005)

Bert Brenner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dukel hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, man sollte mal die unnötigen Zitate löschen...


----------

